
The Scientist and Engineer's Guide to Digital Signal Processing - rayvega
http://www.dspguide.com/pdfbook.htm
======
coatta
Great intro to DSP. If you're looking to build your EE library further, Ron
Mancini's Op Amps for Everyone is also available as a free download from Texas
Instruments. If you don't already have it, you can get it here:
<http://focus.ti.com/lit/an/slod006b/slod006b.pdf>

~~~
ramchip
Fantastic reference. I suggest you submit it as its own link.

------
anigbrowl
Happy to upvote this, even though it's not new. I think this is the best
introductory DSP text anyway, and I've got a bunch of them. Its treatment of
the various approaches to the fourier transform (and more importantly, why
they work) is outstanding.

